# Using blogs as online shop?



## idelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi there,
Am wondering about the easiest and simplest way of making a online shop for the t-shirt business...Apart from html, adobe and those homepage builder, i was wondering how about using blogs as your marketing tools?

Am not an experienced webpage builder. Be nice to me...Appreciate all the comments...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, you could theoritically use a blog to link to all of your designs, and if you were using a simple PayPal shopping cart, then you could have an add to cart or buy now button on each page.

However, if you were looking for a more advanced shopping cart setup, a blog probably wouldn't be the best way to setup a t-shirt store.


----------

